# ADW based off ICS launcher?



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

So right now I am using Nova Launcher and I like it alot. But I miss all the features ADW EX had (10x10 grid, removeable dock, all the icon customazations). It was my go to laucher om my thunderbolt. I have tried it again but its still has the GB launcher as a base. I am hoping more than anything that ADW (and other launcher devs) give us an option thats built off ICS launcher.


----------

